# MaxSea and NOAA ENC Charts



## amunk (Feb 13, 2005)

I am using MaxSea 10.1.3.2 and I am trying to use the ENC charts downloaded from NOAA. I converted the charts using the ''Manage Cm93ed3 and S57 Charts'' module of MaxSea. When I try to load the converted charts I get the following error message: 

''File "Chart.Cat" is not found''

The chart does not load. I tried several different charts with the same result. Anyone know why and if possible how to fix the problem. Also, is there a MaxSea message board somewhere?

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

just a thought, does the converted file have a file extension of .cat ? Is it saving it to the same location MaxSea is looking?


----------



## amunk (Feb 13, 2005)

Yes there is a file named CM93_3.CAT. By the way this is the file that is listed when I select <F>ile <O>pen... in the MaxSea menu. When I open this file I get the error message and no Chart is displayed.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

How are you trying to open the chart? I use "file -> open chart" and Maxsea then scans my system to find all available charts. I then go to "windows -> new chart window -> vector window" and , voila, there are the S57''s. 

One problem with S57''s is that there is no world scale chart, so when the vector window is first opened, you won''t see the world and have no way to zoom in to the US to see the NOAA charts. Turn on the tides display, which will give you a rough outline of the coast, then zoom in using it as a sort of reference. I''ve enquired of Maxsea if there''s a way to open a specific chart, but their support is horrible and they have not answered the question.


----------



## amunk (Feb 13, 2005)

When I run "file -> open chart" my converted NOAA charts are not in the list of charts MaxSea found. When I run "file -> open" and navigate to the conversion directory C93_3.cat is available. When I click on that file I get the message about missing chart.cat file.

We must have different version of the software I use 10.1.3.2; there is no "window" drop down menu.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ah, I''m using version 11. The file -> open doesn''t work for me either. There is a reasonably good document at the maxsea web site that explains how to work with S57 charts:
http://www.maxseainc.com/assetts/MaxSeaS57.PDF

There is a new release coming out shortly, I''m told. Hopefully they continue the usability improvement trend. Maxsea is good functionally, but is not exactly intuitive to use.


----------



## amunk (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I followed the instructions to the letter. Still getting the same result!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Well, I am at a loss. I would suggest you send an email to the support team at Maxsea (link is on their web site). Don''t expect much.


----------

